# Lost dog taken to Southall Police Station Sunday night



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, just thought i'd post this here in the hope of reuniting this dog with its owner 

I don't know all the details ie breed etc, but my friend who is a paramedic, found this dog who jumped into the ambulance on Sunday night. She couldn't find the owner and apparently RSPCA couldn't take him and all rescues were closed apparently - so she took her to the police station. 

But if anyone has lost a dog within the Southall area, your dog last i checked is in Southall Police Station. Hope the dog finds its owner. and certainly hope the police had the sense to take it to a local vet to get scanned for a microchip and put it in a rescue than a dog pound.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hopw this dog will find his way back home.


----------

